# 25hp mercury 2stroke shaft temp?



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

If you're talking about the leg or mid-section of the motor, then remember that the hot motor exhaust gasses pass through it and out the prop hub. It's going to heat up just like a car's tail pipe.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes. the mid section is what im talking about.
Then maybe it is the crappy spray paint that is just burning off ??


----------

